# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Что вы думаете о виртуализации?

## ALEX(XX)

Я вот пытаюсь продумать стратегию применения этой технологии у себя на работе.. Но беспокоит то, что в случае выхода из строя хоста получим epic fail. Конечно, лучше это делать, когда есть, хотя бы 2 хоста, но что делать в условиях урезанного финансирования и реальных потребностей?  :Smiley:  Ну, и собственно сам опрос. Интересно знать, что народ думает об этой технологии.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

Впервые слышу о виртуализации, когда работодатель об этом и слышать не хочет (сужу об этом из "урезанного финансирования"). Как это втихаря сделать виртуализацию? Инициатива наказуема ответственностью. Может стоить описать работодателю все прелести сего решения?..

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Инициатива наказуема ответственностью.


 Естественно. Но, скажем так, у меня довольно широкие полномочия.




> Может стоить описать работодателю все прелести сего решения?..


Естественно. Так и происходит.




> Впервые слышу о виртуализации, когда работодатель об этом и слышать не хочет (сужу об этом из "урезанного финансирования").


Ну, получается так, что потребности в дополнительных сервисах есть, а на железо денег нет. Ну, вот и приходиться перед сном продумывать всяко-разное  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну, получается так, что потребности в дополнительных сервисах есть, а на железо денег нет. Ну, вот и приходиться перед сном продумывать всяко-разное


Не спасет. Ибо  если на одном железе поднять несколько сервисов, то
1. "Положим все яйца в одну корзину"
2. Железо не резиновое - и за каждый новый сервис расплатимся быстродействием. И дальше-больше, пойдет конкуренция виртуальных сервисов за железо (у меня например одна довольно громоздкая задачка на 24 серверах работает - имеенно для того, чтобы растащить нагрузку)

----------


## Alexey R

Впервые слышу о виртуализаии.

----------


## Никита

Уже давно юзаю,штука мегаполезная!

----------

